# 0x80030001 error



## Adventuresome02 (Feb 26, 2015)

*Problem*
Not possible to copy files from my Samsung Galaxy SII mobile to my laptop

*Error*
*x080030001 error ... not possible to copy*

*Actions so far*
Rebooted ( phone and PC ) .... no success
Installed and ran Auslogics Registery Cleaner ... Rebooted ... no success
Installed and ran CCleaner Registery Cleaner ... Rebooted ... no success
Searched online ( and here ) ... no success

( I'm running Windows 7 on a netbook, so no DVD drive fyi )

*Any help greatly appreciated ( I'm not a techy btw ... so be gentle with me )*


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

How are you going about transferring data to your device? Are you using the Samsung software or are you doing it manually.

Have you tried to remove the Samsung device from your PC then reconnect? By "remove" I mean uninstall the drivers.

Also it should be noted that you should NOT run registry cleaners. You run a large risk of your machine not working.


----------



## michalKusiak (Feb 26, 2015)

Try the Samsung Kies software.

Kies - SamMobile


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi there,

Try performing the same task on another computer and see if you can copy files onto the spare computer. Hope everything works out well for you.


----------



## Adventuresome02 (Feb 26, 2015)

_*Thank you very much everyone for your prompt responses*_

*A ) Message received regarding not using Registry Cleaners*. Rookie mistake I guess ! ( I did note that it said "Everything cleared" .. but then if you run it again, it found more things which I thought looked weird ! )

*B ) I had the phone connected with a cable to my laptop.* My phone usually says something like "Can't find Samsung Drivers", but then the transfer works anyway. *I will try to uninstall the Samsung drivers* and connect the phone again ( I can't remember where I got the drivers from before ... not sure if they come down the cable from the phone, or perhaps I got them from the Samsung website.

*C ) I haven't investigated the KEIS software* at all. I'll try the drivers route first before

_*Thank you so much everyone again for you help so far. I'll let you know how things work out !*_


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

KIES is a software package from samsung made to do things like load drivers, backup phone data, and transfer phone data.


----------



## Adventuresome02 (Feb 26, 2015)

*Update #1*

*Connecting phone when "USB PC Connection" is set to "Camera - PTP"* _( "Allows you to transfer photos using camera software, and transfer any files onto PC that do not support MTP" )_

1. Connected mobile phone to laptop
Message on phone : 
_"Unable to find software on your PC that can recognise your device. Serivce Pack3, Windows Medial Player, version 11 or higher, or Samsung USB Driver for Windows XP, or Android file transfer for Mac OS must be installed ( see Microsoft ? Official Home Page or www.android.com/filetransfer )"_

2. Selected "Device Manager" in Windows
3. Double-clicked on SAMSUNG phone
4. It said no drivers were found
5. Tried getting Windows to find them .. no success
6. Went to Samsung.com and downloaded drivers for my model phone ( 3 drivers were found ... 2 installed correctly .. the last didn't ( although it had the same name as the 2nd one ))

*RESULT #1 :
Individual files will copy across ... but selecting multiple files will not work
*

*Connecting phone when "USB PC Connection" is set to "Media device (MTP)*"_ ( "Allows you to transfer media files in Windows, or using Android file transfer on Mac ( see www.android.com/filetransfer )"_

1. Phone already connected to PC
2. On the phone, changed the USB PC Connection to MTP
3. Windows automatically started updating device driver
4. All drivers successfully loaded, namely
- SAMSUNG Mobile USB Composite Device
- GT-i9105P ( this is my phone model number )
- SAMSUNG Mobile USM Modem
- SAMSUNG Mobile Serial Port ( COM17 )
- SAMSUNG Android ADB Interface

*RESULT #2 :
Individual files will copy across ... but selecting multiple files will not work
*

*
So still no success in transferring multiple files. Any more ideas gratefully accepted. Thank you in advance*


----------



## Adventuresome02 (Feb 26, 2015)

*Update #2*

In Windows ....

Mobile window ... Select file ( Edit, Copy )
Laptop window ... Edit Paste
*Result :* Copies ( but only individual files )

Mobile window ... Select file ( Edit, Cut ) ... does not disappear from the file list
Laptop window ... Edit Paste
*Result :* Copies, but original still on mobile ... this is strange

Mobile window ... Select file ( Edit, Move to folder )
Select folder
*Result :* 0x80030001 error again

*So it will copy individual files, it will copy individual files ( but not "cut" them ) but it will not move individual files
*

Any ideas ?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

If you plug the phone in while having Camera mode selected, it does or does not show up in *Computer*? It should be its own directory which you then browse the files.


----------



## Adventuresome02 (Feb 26, 2015)

Yes, by "Mobile Window" in my last post I meant the windows explorer window showing the contents of the mobile phone memory

My phone is running out of memory .. I'm worried that I won't be able to update my anti-virus software ... yikes !

Any help greatly appreciated


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Whatever happen with the Samsung Kies? software Did it not work for you?


----------

